# PSI vs CSUSA mandrel saver gizmo



## KP (May 30, 2012)

Folks - I was going to try one of the mandrel saver doohickeys, and was wondering about the PSI version ($16) vs the CSUSA version ($40) which they call the "Precision Machine Pen Center". 

I've also seen the "Better Mandrel Saver" which is advertised in the classifieds here, also $40 and comes with a mandrel and screws onto the headstock instead of fitting into the (headstock) MT.  Could anyone comment on how that one compares?

It seemed in looking through the threads that folks were happy with the PSI, mostly. I'm strictly an amateur pen maker, so I don't need something that will hold up for hundreds of pens. OTOH, if one works better, I'd be willing to pay the extra to eliminate the frustration factor.

Thanks for all suggestions - 

Ken


----------



## Rangertrek (May 30, 2012)

I have an early version of the PSI model and used it for a few pens.  Not sure it did anything for me, I still had some run out issues on the mandrel.  I think the early model had some bearing issues.  I am back to using a collet chuck and live center.

 I would also like to hear about the 'better mandrel saver' that acts like a draw bar on the tail stock.


----------



## The Penguin (May 30, 2012)

I have 3 Jet lathes - all of them came with a live center that has a point that I can knock out leaving a 3/8" (I think) recess in the live center. the purpose of the knockout is to allow for hollowing through the tailstock.

so - i was thinking the other day...why not just knock out the point, and turn a Delrin bushing to fit that recess and drill it 0.246 (same as a small mandrel) and viola...my own "mandrel saver"

I already have a 10' stick of Delrin - so...


----------



## The Penguin (May 30, 2012)

oh, should clarify - I haven't done it yet...but seriously thinking about it


----------



## DJ2759 (May 30, 2012)

*Mandrel*

I used the PSI and wasn't happy with it, I still got some flex and it was always a little loose on the mandrel.  I recently purchased the CSUSA and have used it several times, so far I've been very pleased with the results.  There is less play and has a snug fit on the bushings.


----------



## mwhatch (May 30, 2012)

I just got mine from PSI. I like it so much that I don't turn between centers anymore. It runs smooth and quiet.

Morton


----------



## TerryDowning (May 30, 2012)

I use he PSI Mandrel saver and have had good results using it.

Mandrel savers and other adjustable length mandrels reduce the likely hood of mandrel flexing due to over tightening the nut. They can help reduce tool flexing by shortening the overall length of the mandrel, but no adjustable shaft mandrel or mandrel saver will eliminate mandrel flex if you use dull tools and press too hard to get the cut.

Sharp tools, light cuts!


----------



## underdog (May 30, 2012)

*Woodcraft*

I bought mine from Woodcraft, but I believe they get theirs from PSI.

If it's the same one, I can tell you that the inside ID is about .004" bigger than the usual mandrel. I measure my adjustable mandrel at .244" and the inside ID of the mandrel saver at .248".

So unless you just get lucky you can still have .004" offset. Add to that, the amount the tube is oversized, which I've also measured at .248" and you can have as much as .008" offset....

I think I much prefer turning between centers.


----------



## clapiana (May 31, 2012)

the psi works well for cheap money but I wouldn't turn a high end pen kit on it.   it does save time


----------



## BassBlaster (May 31, 2012)

I have the PSI mandrel saver and there is still some run out. Its definately better than using a mandrel nut but its not a cure all. Ive gotten to the point to where I just use my mandrel and bushings for roughing and getting close, then I go to between centers for final cut and finishing.


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 31, 2012)

I bought the pSI one when I started about 1 1/2 years ago and love it. I turn regular and high end pens with no problems but then again I don't fret over .004" difference which is the average thickness of a human hair.


----------



## thrustmonkey (May 31, 2012)

I bought a PSI mandrel saver when they first came out. The thing made so much noise that I quit using it. Seemed to have a little to much play in it, but the noise was unbearable.


----------



## PenPal (May 31, 2012)

Perrennial question but for mine I have stated here so many times over the years using a Collett type 2 morse taper holder in the head stock (see recent U Tube video as used by ED Brown I then use a removable centre live centre insert a brass sleeve with a snug fit to the mandrel in use as per pic. Works wonders for me over a long period of years.

I like a mandrel the blank is captive, I like also the idea of between centres but continually read here of  runaway blanks for various reasons, not good for that one off rippere I tend to use. I remember for many years advocating 1/2 a pen at a time also heavily criticised.

Have fun I do.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## raar25 (May 31, 2012)

I use the mandrel saver from psi and like it but they dont last very long.  The first one wore out the bearing within 9 months or 75 pens.  The second one has worked better.  The CSU doe look like a better unit and I will certainly try it.


----------



## KP (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I was going to place an order for the CSUSA unit, but it's out of stock. I've sent them an email asking about when it'll be available. 

Ken


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 2, 2012)

Along the same lines...I used UHMW Plastic. I have it for making finishing cones and drive centers. Knocked out the tail center and turned it for a press fit...Center hole is 1/4". My cost about 50 cents and 30 minutes..


----------

